# Recommendation sub-forum?



## Halfrack (Feb 8, 2013)

There is a lot of 'what do you think I should buy' topics, and grouping them together would be really nice. Toss on top of that doing a sticky FAQ on what needs to be a part of these recommendation requests. Things that are constantly asked - what do you have, what do you shoot, what's your budget - those tidbits. Lens discussions shouldn't be mixed into rumors.

Thoughts?


----------

